# just started a convert



## skytaz (May 31, 2008)

I just got my donner car and will start to remove all the junk to make room for the good stuf. This is my first convert of any kind so this should be interisting.

I found a 87 Celica Convertable in great condition. I was woundering where to find TX law's on electric convertions and how will I get it inspected?

Any and all help is greatly needed.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome to the world of EV's. I don't think Texas has anything to worry about on your conversion, other than the common safety suggestions for any EV conversion. Now Oklahoma on the otherhand has some stupidly written laws/requirements to try and keep an OKIE from building one.

Be sure and check out our Dallas/Ft.Worth club website: www.nteaa.org

We've got plenty of folks who will help you if you get stuck.


----------



## skytaz (May 31, 2008)

I will look into the Dallas area club for local help. I just don't understand why more people are not doing this. I couldn't wait after seeing my first video of KiwiEV and his conversion. I started lookin for a car to convert right away.

Thanks again.


----------



## kcblkeeley (May 8, 2008)

I checked in Dallas at an inspection shop where I frequent and I was told "for non-emission" vehicles, they are only safety inspected, ie brakes, lights, tires. horn and insurance. Let me know if you need any help, I live in Forney, work in Dallas and am always in Mesquite for something. I have an engine hoist and other tools and won't start my conversion of my Geo Tracker for 2 months.(I could use the EV experience) Buddy


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey 
I just joined but you may want to watch WFAA site with "Davids Talon" and this link for some help. http://ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1n5IkW-Yp4


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

j_rossdale said:


> i have similar situation,ill be having my first conversion with my bmw,,and hope ill be able to get much information here..


We have a lot of members, and are growing very fast. Even with the gas prices relatively low at the moment. Please visit with us either at one of our monthly meetings, or at some of the upcoming events we will be displaying at in summer months.

You can see all of the EV projects I'm working with at my flickr site, and the club members in general at: www.nteaa.org

My photos are at: www.flickr.com/mbarkley


----------

